# duplicating router



## tahunatapu (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi People

I make wooden dolls as a hobby. Very simple like an egg with a flat bottom with line drawings of main features and painted/laquered surface. About 150mm high and 50mm in diameter. ln Japan they call them kokeshi. I want to go commercial and need to duplicate them quickly. Anyone know of jigs that will engrave on curved surfaces?
Rod


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rod

Looks like a trip to the craft store to pick up some round balls or some big beads and just pick up some hat rack pins (from Rockler) should work for the dolls 

Kokeshi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

kokeshi, great deals on Collectibles, Antiques on eBay!

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1212&filter=wood pegs
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=955&filter=wood pegs
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=954&filter=wood pegs




=========


----------



## tahunatapu (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Bob

Its not making the basic plug that is a problem. The lines for the features, dress etc are engraved in the wood. My engraving designs do not replicate the Japanese Kokeshi but are more like polynesian tatoos. I use engraving tools for my one-offs. It is these I want to duplicate.

Rod


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the RouterForums Rod.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Do a google search for 'router pantograph' or 'engraving pantograph' or 'carving duplicator'.
There are a few designs out there.
Here's a pic of one that you could make in a smaller version for what you want to do.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Is that your duplicator, gav? It's really nice!


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoever made that duplicator ---- that is a really clean design.


----------



## tahunatapu (Dec 1, 2009)

Good one Gav. Was wondering about a gunstock duplicator but the ones I googled were professional at US prices! What are the sliding bearings on the rods made of?

Thanks
Rod


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think short of cnc you will be stuck hand engraving them one by one.
a router duplicator wont be any where near sensitive enough to pick up such light and minute details on the face of your dolls. Well at least like the Kokeshie dolls I have seen that is. They all look like they were either "engraved" with a wood burning tool and painted over, or etched with a chisel. 
You'll be able to turn out the shape of the body on a duplicator but I think the details will have to be hand finished.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

This one is for dremel but could work with a router

The poor Man's CNC, the 3D Pantograph...


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Just to clear things up, that's just a pic I found on the interwebthingy.
I did not make it, and do not know the details of the construction.
Doesn't look too hard to duplicate in a small version, and there are such things as engraving pantographs so detail shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can find them all over eBay from the small ones to the big ones,some in kits and some setup and ready to run,from 200.oo to 10,ooo, if you are lucky you can find one of the Craftsman for about 50.oo ..

like below..

======


----------

